# My Work P.C. & Norton Anti- Virus really dont like the new format



## chisoxjim

Only happens when I am at work. 

SMF will lock up my p.c., and my Norton antivirus blocks a "suspicious pdf" and other items.

This time it blocked 2 suspicious PDF's(1 of which was quarantined), &  a trojan which was blocked.

what the heck is going on with the new software that it seems to be infested with this stuff?

I never had this issue with the previous format of SMF.


----------



## flash

Personally, I would dump Norton.


----------



## chisoxjim

its my work p.c., not my choice., plus I dont think Norton is the problem. this only happens when I visit the new SMF. 

Trojans Norton found showed up on my Malware protection when I did a scan as well as well.


----------



## smokey paul

I have noted that most of the people who have had problems with POP UP's and virus programs appear not to be Primer members and can not turn off the ADD's ,

Maybe there are problems with the ADD's here and that is the problem with some of the links that take you off forum to some one elses server...

I turn off the ADD's as i give up looking at them... some are real weird and some have good info...

My $.02


----------



## chisoxjim

smokey paul said:


> I have noted that most of the people who have had problems with POP UP's and virus programs appear not to be Primer members and can not turn off the ADD's ,
> 
> Maybe there are problems with the ADD's here and that is the problem with some of the links that take you off forum to some one elses server...
> 
> I turn off the ADD's as i give up looking at them... some are real weird and some have good info...
> 
> My $.02


good insight,

I dont click on any adds(none of the sponsors interest me).  but something is going on making the antivirus, and malware programs act weird.  The trojans, and backdoor programs that only happen hear are a concern to me..


----------



## smokey paul

Yea even if you do not click on the add's the links are there and the virus programs are looking for thing like that. The trojans, if at work or home, are a real big problem. they may not be real tho, as some times virus programs find thing wrong with good programs/links but maybe have something that keys them to think they are bad. I know you can not ask the IT at work to help but be careful until Jeff gets an answer from the server people...


----------



## rbranstner

Its probably big brother at your work telling you that you need to be doing less surfing on SMF and do more work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






hahaha Just kidding. I guess I have not had an issues so far with pop ups or my antivirus software trying to block things. Hopefully someone will give us some answers here shortly.


----------



## chisoxjim

smokey paul said:


> Yea even if you do not click on the add's the links are there and the virus programs are looking for thing like that. The trojans, if at work or home, are a real big problem. they may not be real tho, as some times virus programs find thing wrong with good programs/links but maybe have something that keys them to think they are bad. I know you can not ask the IT at work to help but be careful until Jeff gets an answer from the server people...


good info,  thanks.


----------



## chisoxjim

rbranstner said:


> Its probably big brother at your work telling you that you need to be doing less surfing on SMF and do more work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha Just kidding. I guess I have not had an issues so far with pop ups or my antivirus software trying to block things. Hopefully someone will give us some answers here shortly.


lol..

small company,  with no internet watchdogs luckily. 

As long as my work is getting done the boss has no problem with computer time,  especially since I am in front of the p.c. for 9.5 hours a day with no breaks. 

My wifes work laptop which we use as our home p.c. never has any of these issues on SMF.


----------



## indyadmin1974

I have not had any problems since the new site came online (other than a few times where it said there was an error).

What I can do in the interest of investigation is put ads back on.

I'll be curious to see what happens and I'm curious to see if huddler has any insight.


----------



## indyadmin1974

Jim what browser are you using at work (IE, Firefox, Chrome or another)?


----------



## chisoxjim

same as at home,   IE


----------



## indyadmin1974

chisoxjim said:


> same as at home,   IE


I am testing with IE 8 right now.

What I did notice was one ad created quite a few popups.  I'm going to start a new thread for that.

I normally use Firefox and rarely see these issues.

I do see a lot of downloading going on in IE that I don't in Firefox when I hit the forum site.  Usually pics.

I'll keep messing around.


----------



## smokey paul

Very good Mike you are proving my idea plus..

Keep up the good work..

I run Firefox (latest ver) and nod32 anti-virus so i do not see a lot of thing other do..

I do not no if i can fire IE lol.


----------



## mudduck

chisoxjim said:


> Only happens when I am at work.
> 
> SMF will lock up my p.c., and my Norton antivirus blocks a "suspicious pdf" and other items.
> 
> This time it blocked 2 suspicious PDF's(1 of which was quarantined), &  a trojan which was blocked.
> 
> what the heck is going on with the new software that it seems to be infested with this stuff?
> 
> I never had this issue with the previous format of SMF.
> 
> my avira antivirus does the same thing


----------



## Bearcarver

So far I haven't had any problems like that, but I was told there is very little chance of virus problems with my iMac.

Bearcarver


----------



## abigail4476

chisoxjim, 

Is this a recent problem, as in since yesterday morning (Tuesday) around 9 a.m. CST?  Huddler removed us from the Gourmet ad network, leaving only the Google ads....

Feedback will be helpful, so let us know!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







chisoxjim said:


> Only happens when I am at work.
> 
> SMF will lock up my p.c., and my Norton antivirus blocks a "suspicious pdf" and other items.
> 
> This time it blocked 2 suspicious PDF's(1 of which was quarantined), &  a trojan which was blocked.
> 
> what the heck is going on with the new software that it seems to be infested with this stuff?
> 
> I never had this issue with the previous format of SMF.


----------



## abigail4476

Just FYI, I'm not a premier member, and I haven't had any issues with popups.  Regular members shouldn't be seeing anything except ads imbedded in the page--no popups, no redirects.  Whether you're a premier member or not, you should still be having a pleasant experience on the SMF!


----------



## chisoxjim

Abigail4476 said:


> chisoxjim,
> 
> Is this a recent problem, as in since yesterday morning (Tuesday) around 9 a.m. CST?  Huddler removed us from the Gourmet ad network, leaving only the Google ads....
> 
> Feedback will be helpful, so let us know!


the "suspicious pdf" norton warning started around the 28th,  today was the first "trojan" blocks.


----------



## abigail4476

Okay, thanks.  We'll send the feedback to Huddler.  
 


chisoxjim said:


> the "suspicious pdf" norton warning started around the 28th,  today was the first "trojan" blocks.


----------



## beer-b-q

I turned the ads back on to see what happens and will watch for unusual activity. 

I did notice that the first ad to pop up was for a singles site, don't think that is Smoking Related and also two adds for Mortgage Refinancing, Also not smoking related.

Here is a screen shot.


----------



## bmudd14474

Paul all you have to do if you notice those is to use the feedback form to report it. They will then block the ads.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback


----------



## smokey paul

Abigail,


> Just FYI, I'm not a premier member, and I haven't had any issues with popups.  Regular members shouldn't be seeing anything except ads imbedded in the page--no popups, no redirects.


I was just noting that premier people could turn off the add's and may not have seen the problems that appear to people who can not. just one more clue to the problem... If yu do not run IE or if you do not have an anti virus you may not see them.. just trying to help and yes ALL should be "having a pleasant experience on the SMF!" as you said...


----------



## jirodriguez

I have Windows 7 64-bit premium, Norton, Internet Explorer 8, and the premier membership. I have not had any issues with any redirects, trojans, or other stuff - except on one occasion.

I just loaded Win. 7 on our livingroom computer, and was setting up the favorites and what not, so I pulled up SMF and went to log in and it pulled up the full page virus alert spam/trojan. So I hit Ctrl+Alt+Del, killed Internet Explorer, then started again. The second time it let me log on just fine with no issues.

I noticed a couple of intersting things about this. The redirect page popped up as soon as I started to enter my user name, I didn't even get to my password or even finish my user name for that matter. Second I have all the PC's I use set so that SMF remembers me and I don't have to log in after that. I have noticed that a lot of the complaints seem to be when people are logging in, might mention that to Huddler.


----------



## dick foster

I've had some strangeness too.

I would NOT recommend disabling any anti virus program because all the smaller hosting sites are usually eaten up with the crap, especially when they are new like this one. The hackers climb all over new sites like crazy because they know they are vulnerable and still less guarded.

It is never, I repeat never, a good idea to advise anyone to disable anti virus protection. Especially for some silly message board. Not unelss you intend to be the one to undo all the damage and make good the loss.


----------



## meateater

I have windows xp pro, ie8 and norton internet security along with blazing fast internet and never a problem with this site or any other the last 7 years on this computer.


----------



## fourthwind

Our virus system at work has completely blocked SMF now.  It got put on the dangersous site list. :(  I have not been able to get any details from the IT crew.

Good news is so far I have had no problems at home other than eye strain due to the brightness and lack of contrast.

Still not fond of the new format..


----------



## ddave

Abigail4476 said:


> Is this a recent problem, as in since yesterday morning (Tuesday) around 9 a.m. CST?  Huddler removed us from the Gourmet ad network, leaving only the Google ads....


While browsing as a guest (not logged in) I got a suspect PDF downloaded today at home around noon, then my VirusScan (McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.7i)  popped up a warning that it found a trojan.  Kept it from launching anything though  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Adobe Acrobat tried to open the file but crashed in the process.

I have a screenshot but it's on my other PC.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Fourthwind said:


> Our virus system at work has completely blocked SMF now.  It got put on the dangersous site list. :(  I have not been able to get any details from the IT crew.
> 
> Good news is so far I have had no problems at home other than eye strain due to the brightness and lack of contrast.
> 
> Still not fond of the new format..


Right before the suspect PDF tried to open, IE 8's Smart screen filter asked if I wanted to report the site as unsafe.  I didn't.

Definitely something still going on and I sure bet it has to do with the ads.

Dave


----------



## beer-b-q

I just found something interesting.  I set my IE8 browser an unchecked the block ads in my profile.  I am using Super Ad Blocker with IE8 and here is a screen shot of what I get even when the ads are set to show.

Those of you having problems with ads might try downloading Super Ad Blocker and see if it helps;


----------



## indyadmin1974

Man I've been testing for the past day or so just because that's how I roll and I've clicked on every ad I came across after disabling all browser security on several machines and browsers.  I was also browsing as a guest user and no dice..

I just don't see the problem.

I do see that after actually clicking on an ad that you get pop-ups and such and I've reported those ads and noticed that they didn't show up again after that.

My guess is the machines that are having issues are already infected with some sort of malware.


----------



## chisoxjim

Something odd is definitely going on,  not gonna 100% blame SMF, but it seems an odd coincidence.  I went to a quick meeting and left SMF open on my browser.  When I came back Norton had stopped another attack, something had tried to turn off my Norton Sonar. 

I can look at all the other food, bbq, truck, news, & email sites I want to all day, and not have any issues or warnings.  I come to SMF and it happens pretty regularly & only since the "upgrade".

I just might have to stay away from this site, or at least not log on from work.


----------



## indyadmin1974

chisoxjim said:


> Something odd is definitely going on,  not gonna 100% blame SMF, but it seems an odd coincidence.  I went to a quick meeting and left SMF open on my browser.  When I came back Norton had stopped another attack, something had tried to turn off my Norton Sonar.
> 
> I can look at all the other food, bbq, truck, news, & email sites I want to all day, and not have any issues or warnings.  I come to SMF and it happens pretty regularly & only since the "upgrade".
> 
> I just might have to stay away from this site, or at least not log on from work.


That really stinks...out of curiosity, are the other sites you go to white-listed in Norton somehow?

I haven't used Norton in years because it seems to make changes on it's own which I don't like, but I know you can white-list some sites in newer versions.

If you want, pm me and I'll send you my e-mail.  I'd love to look at the norton logs if you can get them.


----------



## chisoxjim

> I can still participate from home so its not that bad.  I just have more free time at work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not that computer savy,  I just turn it on and go(not sure about the other sites,  or the previous SMF version being "white listed" or not,  I have not done anything like that),  Norton has the logs saved if I can figure out a way to send them I will.  Nothing has happened yet today when I have popped in,  but I have been running thr malware program, and doing a full system scan all morning.


----------



## indyadmin1974

Well I did some research today and I can't say that this has anything to do with what Jim is seeing, but man it sounds close:

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/AdSense/thread?tid=40ce71d66721b826&hl=en

(Suspicious ads impersonating Google Ad Services?)

What I found particularly interesting was this reply to the post:


> Hi, I've had exactly the same problem for 2 days now.
> 
> Apparently when users visit my site, pdf files download to their computer and also a:
> 
> 'Warning, this site might harm your computer. Visit Google Safe Browsing diagnosis ... But that link is to www.really really bad site.com
> 
> Users that visited my site today emailed me the following:
> 
> 1. I went to this site, and got a virus warning immediately. I have this in my antivirus log:
> 2009-05-25 14:12:57 Sign of "HTML:Iframe-inf" has been found in "http://bad site.com" file.
> 
> 2. My Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009 said: Virus HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer in http://www.really good site.com
> I see the same "Virus HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer" on many warez sites.
> 
> 3. iframe src=http://really bad site.com (could not post link with src)
> 
> I solved the problem temporarily by disabling all javascript on the site, so no downloads of pdf files or popups of warnings.
> 
> Is this really a problem with Adsense?


This sounds suspiciously like what Jim and others are seeing.  And...maybe not...

I am still going to hesitate to call it a site problem, but something to make you go hmmmmm...


----------



## smokey paul

Good info Mike, keep up the good fight...

just turned off Java for awhile to see what happens..

tks


----------



## chisoxjim

2nd try @ posting this.

gotta say I am pretty discouraged by the lack of response/interest from the powers that be regarding this issue.


----------



## caveman

Hang in there man.  I'm sure they are working it out.  I was also thinking if maybe the Tech that setup your work computer has your Norton settings a little too sensitive.  I use Norton corporate at work but have yet to have issues.

 


chisoxjim said:


> 2nd try @ posting this.
> 
> gotta say I am pretty discouraged by the lack of response/interest from the powers that be regarding this issue.


----------



## chisoxjim

Caveman said:


> Hang in there man.  I'm sure they are working it out.  I was also thinking if maybe the Tech that setup your work computer has your Norton settings a little too sensitive.  I use Norton corporate at work but have yet to have issues.


thanks caveman,


----------



## bmudd14474

Abigail4476 said:


> Okay, thanks.  We'll send the feedback to Huddler.







chisoxjim said:


> 2nd try @ posting this.
> 
> gotta say I am pretty discouraged by the lack of response/interest from the powers that be regarding this issue.


Jim,

Im confused a bit at your last post. You stated that your discouraged but the lack of response? Abigail responded that she was sending this report to huddler to investigate.  There's not much more that we can do besides that until they respond. It does take them some time to respond because they are trying to duplicate the issue.  I have also been trying to duplicate it and havent been able too. Ive tried it on a mac and a pc at home and multiple computers at work and cant get it to do what is being described. That being said it doesnt mean that there is not a problem with something at SMF but it also doesn't mean that there is not a problem with your computer. I will again report this to huddler for you. If you would like to report issues to them you can do so with the feedback form that I posted about earlier.


----------



## abigail4476

Thanks, Brian.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It seems to me that the moderators on the SMF have tried to answer every question as soon as possible, and forward any mysteries to Huddler asap.  I certainly haven't seen a trend of people or problems being ignored by SMF _or_ Huddler.    

Like you pointed out, it's hard to repair something that we're unable to duplicate. So all we can do (and all Huddler can do) is troubleshoot until the problems go away.  

*Also of note: *  Huddler performed an update this evening (I think around 8 pm CST) so hopefully at least some of the problems were fixed when that occurred.  I'll post an excerpt of their email regarding the upgrade in my next post.  

In other news - Jeff & I have been somewhat MIA today because our home phone and DSL are out until at least Saturday; very annoying, but nothing we can do until the att repair dudes get around to us.  Currently, we're accessing a very weak hotspot in the "downtown" area of our small town.  LOL!!!!  


bmudd14474 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Im confused a bit at your last post. You stated that your discouraged but the lack of response? Abigail responded that she was sending this report to huddler to investigate.  There's not much more that we can do besides that until they respond. It does take them some time to respond because they are trying to duplicate the issue.  I have also been trying to duplicate it and havent been able too. Ive tried it on a mac and a pc at home and multiple computers at work and cant get it to do what is being described. That being said it doesnt mean that there is not a problem with something at SMF but it also doesn't mean that there is not a problem with your computer. I will again report this to huddler for you. If you would like to report issues to them you can do so with the feedback form that I posted about earlier.


----------



## abigail4476

> *Email excerpt from Huddler (some irrelevant items removed)*
> 
> _Hi guys,_
> _...This update focused mainly on user experience tweaks and bug fixes, so there aren't a whole lot of significant user-facing feature changes; however, there is a lot of good stuff coming soon.  Here are the release notes:_
> 
> 
> _Reply-to for feedback emails is now set to the original sender._
> _Line breaks in text emails (like feedback emails) are now processed properly._
> *The smiley selection box will now expand its size properly in IE7*
> _The Java uploader in the gallery will only be loaded when a user clicks to load it._
> *On forum index pages, the number of people viewing a forum also includes all users viewing a child forum.*
> _Line breaks are now processed properly in the text editor when the WYSIWYG editor is not loaded (such as when posting on an iPhone)._
> _It is no longer possible to try to enter more characters in a forum description than are allowed._
> _When editing a subscription, the "Site only" preference now shows "Site only (no email)" to describe the function better._
> _Popup PM notifications now properly take you to your PM inbox._
> _The "Lock" icon now shows properly for locked wikis on wiki lists._
> _We are also really close to launching the Moderator Queue, which will replace the Spam Queue and the Flagged Content Queue.  We are going to be testing that over the next week or so and anticipate that we will be able to launch it either next week or the following week.  We'll be updating LearnHuddler with more information when we get closer to launching, so expect an email about that soon._
> 
> _If you have any questions, please give me a yell!_
> 
> _---_
> 
> _Kyle Harmon_
> 
> _Partner Services - Huddler.com_


----------



## abigail4476

While every problem may not be repaired yet, I think it is important to know that the SMF moderators and admin are giving their best effort to respond to all concerns.  Based on the response we have had from Huddler, we can safely assume that they are also trying to make sure all problems are resolved.  *





*


----------



## helljack6

indyadmin1974 said:


> Man I've been testing for the past day or so just because that's how I roll and I've clicked on every ad I came across after disabling all browser security on several machines and browsers.  I was also browsing as a guest user and no dice..
> 
> I just don't see the problem.
> 
> I do see that after actually clicking on an ad that you get pop-ups and such and I've reported those ads and noticed that they didn't show up again after that.
> 
> My guess is the machines that are having issues are already infected with some sort of malware.


Hey folks, been a long time, but it's time to jump back into something I know. I like a few others, have zero problems accessing SMF.com site, with or without popups. This next part is going to shock you, I've done it both with and WITHOUT a/v software installed on my computers and have YET to have issues. This includes a computer on a VERY strict gov't computer complete with all the protections and security policies you could ever want.

Some things you should be looking at when your a/v software blocks/stops or otherwise prevents an attack/malicious script from running.

1. What is the actual error? I've researched the suspect pdf downloaded issue and it's not coming from the site. I'm putting money on that one.

2. What's the kill box look like for those of you getting some type of redirect or otherwise? Is it a red screen with a white box saying this site's been blocked? If so, again, it's not the site, YOUR computer is already infected.

It's a REALLY good possibility (slightly less likely but still very possible for machines used on a work based LAN/Internet connection) that the machines accessing this site are already infected with something. Just because you have Mcafee or Norton doesn't mean you're oblivious to spyware/malware. On the contrary, Spyware/Malware are completely different than Virus and because of that even the most current a/v software isn't completely designed to detect or much less remove spyware/malware, but moreso ONLY VIRUS infections based on how the built in detection engine was designed. That being said, if it's your home computer/laptop or if you actually have administrator rights on your computer at work, download/install/run Malwarebytes from malwarebytes.org, and Spybot from Safer-Networking.org, update and scan with these two programs as they are designed to seek out spyware/malware much more efficiently and effectively than relying on either a stand alone or all in one a/v software.

I realize that there's probably other very computer savvy people here, i've met a few. Not saying that it's not 100% SMF.com's fault either, but 99.9% of every computer i've had to remediate from things like this start with the end user, usually clicking on something they didn't quite understand or clicking on something they "thought" was a legit warning. I've said it before and i'll say it again, unless your a/v software BY design is suppose to show you some type of pop up during a particular action, WINDOWS by nature is NOT designed to do that, at all.

Some of the more common "spyware/malware" titles:

Personal Antivirus 200? (changes per year)

Personal Security Center (resembles something very similar to the Windows Security Center)

any popup that suggests that atapi.sys has become infected (big reason of constant site redirects to to exploiting of a coding flaw in atapi.sys)

If you're using Vista/Windows 7, do NOT turn off the UAC (User Access Control) setting in the control panel. I don't care what anyone tells you, unless you're an advanced system user/network admin/system admin/sweep team remediater DON'T do it. Most of the software being installed remotely or in the background require a certain set of user privileges generally inherent to an account that has admin rights over a machine. The UAC in Vista/Windows 7 takes that one step HIGHER in that even if you are an administrator, certain system access rights are still out of your reach unless you physically consent by clicking on specific prompts, something that spyware/malware haven't yet been able to replicate without extremely complex coding.

If you aren't sure and are willing/wanting to go a little distance, PM me, we'll set up a time and I'll remote into your computer and show you what you're probably missing.


----------



## jaxgatorz

The smiley selection box will now expand its size properly in IE7.. when does that happen??


----------



## richoso1

JaxGatorz said:


> The smiley selection box will now expand its size properly in IE7.. when does that happen??


I tried it using IE7 and when i click on the Smiley's icon, I can see it loading many icons, but I can only see 3 rows and a partial 4th row.The selection box does not expand for me.


----------



## jaxgatorz

richoso1 said:


> I tried it using IE7 and when i click on the Smiley's icon, I can see it loading many icons, but I can only see 3 rows and a partial 4th row.The selection box does not expand for me.


ditto


----------



## indyadmin1974

Abigail4476 said:


> *Email excerpt from Huddler (some irrelevant items removed)*
> 
> _Hi guys,_
> _...This update focused mainly on user experience tweaks and bug fixes, so there aren't a whole lot of significant user-facing feature changes; however, there is a lot of good stuff coming soon.  Here are the release notes:_
> 
> 
> _Reply-to for feedback emails is now set to the original sender._
> _Line breaks in text emails (like feedback emails) are now processed properly._
> *The smiley selection box will now expand its size properly in IE7*
> _The Java uploader in the gallery will only be loaded when a user clicks to load it._
> *On forum index pages, the number of people viewing a forum also includes all users viewing a child forum.*
> _Line breaks are now processed properly in the text editor when the WYSIWYG editor is not loaded (such as when posting on an iPhone)._
> _It is no longer possible to try to enter more characters in a forum description than are allowed._
> _When editing a subscription, the "Site only" preference now shows "Site only (no email)" to describe the function better._
> _Popup PM notifications now properly take you to your PM inbox._
> _The "Lock" icon now shows properly for locked wikis on wiki lists._
> _We are also really close to launching the Moderator Queue, which will replace the Spam Queue and the Flagged Content Queue.  We are going to be testing that over the next week or so and anticipate that we will be able to launch it either next week or the following week.  We'll be updating LearnHuddler with more information when we get closer to launching, so expect an email about that soon._
> 
> _If you have any questions, please give me a yell!_
> 
> _---_
> 
> _Kyle Harmon_
> 
> _Partner Services - Huddler.com_
Click to expand...

At the risk of ruffling feathers, I don't think this has anything to do with Jim's original problem and this thread is now getting hijacked.

While this may be a a PEBKAC error (google it) as a majority of us are not having this issue, enough different threads or posts in threads exist out there on this very issue that I would say there is some validity to the claim.

When I first heard of this I jumped right on SMF's side and took my ubernerd approach that the people having this problem already have infections or don't really know what they are doing...now I'm not so sure.

It could be on the server itself and not necessarily an issue with the software except that it happens to be running infected code.

What I think the folks that are having this issue need to do is get with a mod or an admin and get very specific (just like Jim has done here) with the issue they are having.

Screenshots are good, logging is better.  When I am helping people with the software I support though I want details:
- times this has happened (so I can look at server and application logs)

- what else were you doing when this happened

- has this happened before

- has this happened from the moment you used the new site (really think about this...don't just assume) or did it start happening later on

The best test for Jim at this point would be to have an admin make him a premier member temporarily and allow him to turn off ads and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## chisoxjim

interesting feedback,

once again, I have malwarebytes installed on my work computer as well as Norton.  The only time I have issues is on the new SMF, and only at work, and only since the new software was instatlled.  I have a popup blocker on my work pc as well.   Any other forum I go to @ work causes me zero problems.

My wifes laptop which i use at home has zero issues with SMF.  Probably different, more secure network we log into to access the net.

I thought this was the area to report problems,  This is my last post on this subject.


----------

